# May 2015 CIPA Data



## old-pr-pix (Jul 14, 2015)

CIPA shipment data for May 2015 looks pretty much like a repeat of last year's cycle... only lower.

Here is the graph: http://www.cipa.jp/stats/documents/e/dw-201505_e.pdf

For those who want the data: http://www.cipa.jp/stats/documents/e/d-201505_e.pdf

Mirrorless is very strong in Japan representing *42%* of all interchangeable lens camera shipments. Meanwhile, mirrorless is only *16%* of ILC shipments to the Americas.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks. I love seeing this data. 

My own completely objective reading: 

Those who are waiting for mirrorless to overtake DLSRs may have a very long wait of ahead of them.

Interesting that sales in the U.S. are up after several years of being quite disappointing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2015)

I expect that mirrorless or at least a greatly improved autofocus system for DSLR's will eventually happen. All the manufacturers are looking for ways to do this, and then to sell them. So far, they are very slowly inching up in sales.


----------

